# AIDE, Point de vue Francais, I need a french Canadian opinion or two



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My parents were anglophones, and I´m the only of 6 kids to go to french school to 17yrs old. 

please tell me if I´m making a horrible mistake in any of the lyrics. I originally wrote the song in French with the help of my 6 yr old. she came up with the main verse melody, I did the rest. 

I then translated it into English. I´m feeling confident with that one. 

question: am I making any huge blunders in this French version¿?¿?
*Update*
so here are the new lyrics.

I've sought insight from a trustworthy advisor for the song and French contents.

I hope you enjoy,

I'll be having the recording to add to the "karaoke" version soon

thanks for those of you who have encouraged me. Much appreciated. 

I also appreciate the push to redo the lyrics. I am thoroughly enamored with this new and _final_ version.


*Je skis sur nos montagnes, je nage dans nos lacs. *

*Ski-doo dans nos campagnes, je pêche gelé sur glace.*

*Sirop d´érable bien sûr, Je prends mes allumettes*

*Pour faire un bon grand feu pour animer la fête.*



*Bien Longtemps passé, les Robes Noires ont survi.*

*Leurs vies ils ont données, pour Dieu et notre pays.*

*Porteras-tu cette flamme qui brûlait dans leurs âmes?*

*Le Canada, mon pays, et je m´en réjoui!*



*On Célèbre notre pays! Ah oui, il faut s´aimer.*

*Plusieurs ont sacrifié, et voilà la belle vie qu´ils nous ont laissée.*

*Chantons, Ô Canada, terre de nos aïeux…*



*La vie est une montagne, on cherche des amis.*

*Descendons notre piste, je reflète aujourd´hui.*

*Ma conscience m´encourage, ma volonté hésite, mais*

*Ma fierté cette année, démontre qui je suis!



ta da!!*


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it is fine Sean. the spelling for lakes should be "lacs" and not "lacques". cheers


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Do you have the whole lyrics in a word doc?
I can spell check it for you if you want! 

If you ever want to do it one step further, I can also adapt it in french with correct sentences and expressions.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Take up Ti-Ron's offer. There are several spelling mistakes as well as incorrect sentence construction. After viewing the english version on youtube I can tell you that the french version needs some work to convey the same message and express the same sentiments.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh Canada was first written in french in the 1800's and then translated into English in the early 1900's. Just checked Wikipedia and yes its true. It was comissioned by the lieutenant governor of Quebec for the St-Jean-Baptiste ceremony. It was then translated in 1906. Who knew. You learn something everyday.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dudes. Very cool. After the attack I receive with a preemptive "I'm sorry to say ..." I quickly called one of my teacher colleagues who also writes music and is a true, authentic, full blooded French Canadian. 

We now have a new set of French lyrics. I even got a star. Lol 

This teacher taught when I was In Grade 3. And we worked together in 2003. Anyway huge improvement. Hopefully I won't insult any more French Canadians. I'll post them shortly. 

Gotta fix the recording and the karaoke - I hope to go big in Korea !!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool, I'm waiting for the new version!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> I hope to go big in Korea !!


North... or South?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

greco said:


> North... or South?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

If you need a second opinion I'd be happy to review the word document as well (I'm from France originally).

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool. Yeah I'm a "ready, fire, aim " kid of guy. I believe that songs have their own work to do as well. I just set it a sail. 

That said, I'm quite pumped about these lyrics. Their on my laptop. I'll post the words shortly.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

see OP. new lyrics added.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's what I would change (in red). In green: needs clarification for correct translation.

*Je skie sur nos montagnes, je nage dans nos lacs. *

*Ski-doo dans nos campagnes, je pêche, gelé sur glace. (that would mean "I'm fishing, freezing on the ice", and would sound like a funny play on word in French).*
*Sirop d´érable bien sûr, Je prends mes allumettes*

*Pour faire un bon grand feu pour animer la fête.*



*Bien longtemps passées, les Robes Noires ont survécu. (survi is wrong, but then that would interfere with your rhyme at the end of that paragraph).*

*Leurs vies qu'ils ont données, pour Dieu et notre pays.*

*Porteras-tu cette flamme qui brûlait dans leurs âmes?*

*Le Canada est mon pays, et je m´en réjoui!*



*On célèbre notre pays! Ah oui, il faut s´aimer.*

*Plusieurs se sont sacrifiés, et voilà la belle vie qu´ils nous ont laissée.*

*Chantons, Ô Canada, terre de nos aïeux…*



*La vie est une montagne, on cherche des amis.*

*Descendons notre piste, je reflète aujourd´hui. "Reflète" in French is only used when talking about a reflexion in a mirror. What do you mean exactly?*

*Ma conscience m´encourage, ma volonté hésite, mais*

*Ma fierté cette année, démontre qui je suis!



ta da!!*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Judas68fr said:


> *...that would mean "I'm fishing, freezing on the ice"*


Totally possible! Especially if one has been there for a long time ...often combined with not catching any fish, even though one is convinced it will/might/should/better eventually occur.

Maybe it would be possible to use *"Garder congelé "* somewhere...LOL
(Sorry...Couldn't resist..I read this on a package of frozen veg this evening and a flash of poet brilliance hit...hard)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Judas68fr thanks. I agree that there are some play on words. True. I did mean "fishing while freezing on ice"!! 

Also plusieurs ont sacrifiés is what I meant. 

Your version would mean that many sacrificed their lives (which they did thank God!!) but I was referring to their "effort" and "giving of self" sacrifice. In another place I refer to those earliest martyrs for God and country. 

Sincere hanks for taking the time to give some good corrections and comments. 

I should translate some of my mot catch songs. 

Now back to regular programming. .


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

No worries!

That play on word with the ice good you can keep it, when I said I sounds funny in French it's funny in a good way 

"Plusieurs ont sacrifié" (no "s" at the end of "sacrifié") is a little weird. If you want to mean that then, I would rather say "Beaucoup ont fait des sacrifices" then, it corresponds better to what you actually mean. We don't use "plusieurs" like that.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess it's a sacrifice of grammar for fit and finish.


----------

